# Sleeping on the 5 freeway in a Tesla??!!



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2019/08/23/tesla-driver-asleep-5-freeway-los-angeles/


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

and because it didn't have anything stopped in front of it and didn't have an accident the Tesla apologists are all like, "still drives better than a human", just because it just happened to not drive into the center median or a fire truck or a police car on this occasion


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> and because it didn't have anything stopped in front of it and didn't have an accident the Tesla apologists are all like, "still drives better than a human", just because it just happened to not drive into the center median or a fire truck or a police car on this occasion


I wonder if the Tomato drives a Tesla?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

More and more accidents happening with TSLA. Car is too fast for some of these drivers .


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

mbd said:


> More and more accidents happening with TSLA. Car is too fast for some of these drivers .


autopilot doesn't work perfect and never will work perfect

has nothing to do with speed

there is just no point having a car partially drive itself while you constantly gotta worry about it driving into something


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Tesla drivers not great drivers, so they can’t control the car. Most buy it for status ?
Tsla car by itself is great .


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

goneubering said:


> https://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2019/08/23/tesla-driver-asleep-5-freeway-los-angeles/


If you look _really_ closely you can see the Grim Reaper riding along in the back seat.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

At the end of the day the Tesla autopilot is a better driver than the average Uber driver


----------

